# Help! How do I make rows for my garden?



## farmlifeusa (Mar 18, 2005)

I have a huge garden this year. But I need to know how to make the rows. I tilled it with a subsoiler and disk it with a 3pt disk but now what do i use to make rows? Thanks!


----------



## Drew Cutter (Dec 30, 2008)

A bed shaper comes to mind.


----------



## farmlifeusa (Mar 18, 2005)

what is a bed shaper?


----------



## Watcher48 (Aug 30, 2007)

What kind of rows are you trying to do. I'm not following. When it comes to a garden most people plant two stake with a line, plant, move stakes and line. If you have a planter like I do you just use the line one time and the row marker will mark the next one


----------



## farmlifeusa (Mar 18, 2005)

Rows in like a corn field.


----------



## Watcher48 (Aug 30, 2007)

farmlifeusa said:


> Rows in like a corn field.



Mark your garden off every three feet at each end of the garden east and west. that way your rows are running north and south. Put a stake at each mark. buy some mason line and tie it between the stakes at each end. take a hoe on edge and drag it along the string making a trough about an inch and half deep. Plant your seed in the trough. different seeds have different depths of planting. About 4 times the seed diameter.

Have you ever had a garden before. your avatar would indicate your familiar with farm machinery and all.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Work it up as normal with your disk and then use the disk one more time. Make that first pass as straight as possible while guiding on the edge of the field. Then guide on the previous pass for all subsequent passes. The entire field will be evenly lined by the disk. You then decide which line to follow for your rows.

Martin


----------



## Drew Cutter (Dec 30, 2008)

Here a link to a bed shaper . http://www.buctraco.com/


----------



## DaleK (Sep 23, 2004)

What Paquebot said, or you can use your subsoiler if it has more than one shank and just leave it most of the way out of the ground.

I just use my corn planter with no seed in it.


----------



## used2bcool13 (Sep 24, 2007)

ooh Drew, that bedshaper looks wonderful!


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Obviously you have a tractor. Buy you a middlebuster attachment. New one will run you about $125. bucks or so. Used one much cheaper. 

This is a 3 point attachment that will fit right on to the back of your tractor and digs a row right in the middle of your tire tracks. All you have to do is follow your tire tracks for making the next row. 

You can also use the middlebuster for digging up your taters. Yesterday I dug up some taters I had left in the ground to use for seed using a middlebuster.


----------



## Watcher48 (Aug 30, 2007)

Must be one heck of a garden!!


----------



## Drew Cutter (Dec 30, 2008)

you shouldn't have to use the subsoiler once every 5 years. The mold buster is something must people don't use anymore . Destroy the soil . Most are going to non till method of farming.
How many acres are we talking about ?


----------

